# Looking for a factory fog light system (complete system)



## xbenefits (Dec 11, 2014)

Im looking for a factory fog light system for my 01 nissan altima, it didnt come with fog lights and really want to install a system on them, anyone know where i could find the full system. Only been able to find conversions or bulb replacements.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The only way you can get new, factory or dealer-installed type fog lamps is to get them through a Nissan dealer, however, the fog lamp kits are no longer available. You didn't mention your trim; GLE and most GXE trim Altimas were pre-wired from the factory, whereas XE and some GXE were not. If the wiring is there, you just need to source the rest of the parts using aftermarket or salvage yard parts, if you can find any still in descent shape after all these years, or buying the parts individually through Nissan. They still list the individual fog lamps for sale through Nissan. Left fog lamp is 26155-0Z925 and the right side is 26150-0Z925. They are about $300 for the pair through an online Nissan dealer. The fog lamp switch if built into the turn signal switch, which would be 25540-40U61 and runs just over $100 from online Nissan dealers. If you need the relay, it would be 25230-9B900.


----------



## xbenefits (Dec 11, 2014)

Its probably a GXE, its an 2001 nissan altima, has 58k miles, and now that i learned that a factory install of a fog light system will be difficult or expensive, is there anyway i could get a kit to put fog lights on? i was even thinking about making a light bar or something to put on the front, but im not able to find one that i can bolt on. got any tips?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you're already pre-wired, you could just get the turn signal combination switch, relay (if needed) and some aftermarket replacement fog lamps.

Here's a complete aftermarket kit option with harness:

1998 1999 2000 2001 Nissan Altima Xenon Fog Lamps Driving Lights Kit XE GXE SE GLE L30

If you are pre-wired, you can get an aftermarket headlamp switch (w/ foglamp type) and two aftermarket lamps for about $150+shipping from Rackauto.com. These are factory style replacement parts. You may also need the relay.


----------



## xbenefits (Dec 11, 2014)

fog lights did not come as an option with my car, nothing is pre-wired, im looking to get fog lights or lights on a rally bar installed, trying to wrap my head around what ill need to do.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The aftermarket kit I linked does come with the harness and an LED switch, in addition to the fog lamps, mounting and instructions, FYI.


----------



## xbenefits (Dec 11, 2014)

Ok so I've figured out what I'm going to do. I'm going to weld/fabricate a rally bar for my car, ive done a rough sketch to what i want it to look like. After i figure out where i need to mount it to I'm going to fab it up and buy 2 sets of hella 12v/55w driving lamps one regular white bulbs and one with yellow fog bulbs. Any suggestions on mounting areas? Was going to go right behind the bumper or through the holes where the fog lights would be.


----------

